# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  نوكيا تطلق تحديث Symbian Anna لجوالات نوكيا E7 و N8 و C6-01 و C7

## mohamed73

*نوكيا تطلق تحديث Symbian Anna لجوالات نوكيا E7 و N8 و C6-01 و C7*  اخيرا وبعد طول انتظار اعلنت نوكيا عن اطلاق التحديث الجديد Symbian  Anna لجوالات نوكيا E7 و N8 و C6-01 و C7 وان كنت تمتلك احدى هذه الهواتف  انطلق لتحديث هاتفك لتجرب التحديث الذي يحمل الكثير من التغييرات  والتحسينات .. الحقيقة انا حدثت جوال من نوع نوكيا N8 ووجدت فرق كبير جدا  جدا >> انصح الجميع بالتحديث الآن .  تستطيع التحديث من خلال برنامج Ovi Suite او بالطريقة الاسهل وهي من  خلال الجوال نفسه ولتقوم بذلك يجب ان يتوفر لديك اما وايرليس او من خلال  انترنت الجوال .. اضط نجمة مربع أربع اصفار مربع وستظهر لك شاشة معلومات  السوفتوير فقم بالضغط على خيارات ثم البحث عن تحديث وستكون باقي العملية  سهلة جداً .  ذكرت شركة نوكيا عن التحديث Symbian Anna بأنه سيقدم تغييراً عند  التحويل بين الـ Home Screens (مشابهاً للـ iOS)، و يقوم بعمل تغيير كامل  للأيقونات إلى أشكال جديدة، تطوير المتصفح، تفعيل رقاقة الـ NFC لهواتف الـ  C7، تحسين للـ Ovi Maps، تحسين للأداء بإصلاح أكثر من 100 مشكلة في  النظام، و لعل أبرز ميزة سوف تريح المستخدم هي إضافة كيبورد QWERTY في  الوضع العمودي .

----------

